# Who will be my forever bulb?



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

I picked up some old street lights that I want to restore. It looks like they originally came with 277 HPS bulbs, were converted to 277 CFL, and then they were taken down.
The 277v CFL socket is still there, along with a booster box to go from 120 to 277.

Since it will be difficult to swap out bulbs on these once they are installed, what's the longest lasting LED bulb you've been able to find? 

I will probably swap out the CFL sockets to medium base, unless someone has a better suggestion on what to go with.

These Phillips bulbs are supposed to be long lived: Phillips A30 LED

I'm open to any better bulbs or socket types other's suggest I look at.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How many watts are the CFL? 20 watt LED might not be the correct size.


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

backstay said:


> How many watts are the CFL? 20 watt LED might not be the correct size.


I will look, but I don't think they were the ones used in service. I bought them from a guy who was renting them out as props, so I'm assuming the bulbs that were in there are lower wattage than what they had in use.

The globes are the typical Acorn style. Sort of like this one:









What type of bulb/wattage do you suggest? A couple of the fixtures are on arched poles so they are facing down. Some are just straight poles so globe is facing up.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

What’s the lamp height, and purpose?


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

Lamp will be about 10' above ground. Looks like I can only fit a bulb about 6.5" tall without base.

I found these. 2790 Lumens, 18W, 3500K, LED Corn Bulb, 70W MH Equal, Medium Base, 120-277V, PLT Solutions PLTS-12295 | 1000Bulbs.com. Unfortunately they aren't dimmable, bummer, but none of the commercial type led bulbs seem to be.

I could fit a much bigger bulb but the mounting system is some kind of bowl shaped aluminum pan, instead of flat. This sticks into the shade about 5". 

I could fashion a new mounting system and get a bigger bulb in there.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Might want to try this place we use, they have all-in-one acorn globes like that. it's a built in LED and driver. We have hundred in place w/ a very low failure rate.
Spec-lines

I was actually turned to this place from the City of Boston streetlight superintendent, and they have thousands of these in service.


----------

